
How Germany Became the China of Europe - tortilla
http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,2053595,00.html
======
ilkhd2
Well, I tell you what: wherever you here English language, be ready that
working people are going to be treated more or less like dirt, banking system
is going to be a too big of a sector of the economy and many other problems.
That is cultural, it is not easily fixable. US was and is culturally English
civilization, and this is like a death sentence.

